# Sybilla pretiosa



## leviatan (Nov 23, 2009)

_Sybilla pretiosa_ L1


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful, Damian!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2009)

Love the second pic.


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 26, 2009)

do you have these available? [email protected]


----------



## massaman (Nov 27, 2009)

one thing though that is only the color as it is a nymph as it loses those colors as it becomes a adult and its only the hatched nymph that has those colors


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> one thing though that is only the color as it is a nymph as it loses those colors as it becomes a adult and its only the hatched nymph that has those colors


Just like _Idolomantis_


----------



## leviatan (Dec 18, 2009)

L2


----------



## leviatan (Dec 18, 2009)

L3


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

These are so fragile looking. I failed with them on my first attempt. Might try them again sometime in the future after I've gained some more experience.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 18, 2009)

They are indeed very fragile. I find the young nymphs to be rather weak compared to most. As they grow, they become a lot easier.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> They are indeed very fragile. I find the young nymphs to be rather weak compared to most. As they grow, they become a lot easier.


Well, that's good to hear and know.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 18, 2009)

beautiful mantids. Any suggestions for keeping them?


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 18, 2009)

As mentioned earlier, they are fragile. So, if you buy any, buy as many as you can. When young, mist often. You can decrease misting as they get older. They can be kept together, but if you don't have a whole lot, I wouldn't chance it. They grow very very slow. It takes close to a year to complete one generation! I have bred these for 3 generations and they are still a bit of a pain. Definitely harder than gongylus or empusa. On the bright side, mating them is a breeze.


----------



## leviatan (Jan 26, 2010)

Nymhs getting older- L5 now

_Sibilla pretiosa_ L5


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm glad they seem to be doing well for you, Damian! Nice shots.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice pics. They grow slowly don't they.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice pics. They grow slowly don't they.


 yup Andrew, the last 2 molts take about 40-45 days for me!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 27, 2010)

How many moults does this sp have? mine are a mix of 4th-5th instar at the minute.


----------



## leviatan (Jan 27, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice pics. They grow slowly don't they.


In my opinion they grow fast so far, but as Yen says will be longer  I'm happy couse next ooth is going to me from South Africa - of this species and two others


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 28, 2010)

Trust me, they will slow down! I sometimes wonder if they are still growing! :lol:


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 28, 2010)

mantisfart2 said:


> How many moults does this sp have? mine are a mix of 4th-5th instar at the minute.


Bueller? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller? anyone?


----------



## leviatan (Jan 28, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Trust me, they will slow down! I sometimes wonder if they are still growing! :lol:


Yup, I know that, but I think I can make it ;P I hope that when they reach adulthood they will mate properly- It's a great species, really good-looking but fragile. I hope to introduce some ooths to some other breeders soon !


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 30, 2010)

mantisfart2 said:


> Bueller? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller? anyone?


I counted around 7.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 31, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> I counted around 7.


Thank you Yen,


----------

